# lost Cressi reaction fin



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

If anyone is out near the reef balls at park east and notices a blue/black Cressi fin all by it's lonesome, could you please pick it up for me? I took my little sister and her family out there this morning and somehow the fin came off of her foot. I guess it took a while for her to realize it. It could wash up anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. U need fins now???


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

No, those were Kari's. I still have my go-to's. But she finally found a pair that she liked. Kinda bummed.


----------

